# Moving to Lucca



## Luce00 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hello there,

My husband and I and our 3 cats are looking to move to Lucca within the year and we would love to meet up with some other Expats for a glass of wine and maybe a little bit of brain picking!! we have just got back home from a week in Lucca but we are coming again for 10 days at the beginning of July. We love it in Lucca but would like to talk to others who have made the move so we can take off our rose tinted spectacles and hear about the real side. We are learning Italian which I know is important. Many Thanks and look forward to hearing from you. Lucy


----------

